# Odbc Connection



## davidsc (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a client application which connects successfully to an SQL Server database on one MAC (MAC OS 9.2), but cannot connect on other MACs we have. I have turned the tracing on using the ODBC Data Source Administrator and see that on the machines where the connection is unsuccessful the UID and PASSWORD used with my User DN differ from what they should be to achieve a successful connection to the server DB. 

My problem is that I can't see anywhere to set the UID and PASSWORD to be used. As I am using the same client application on all my machines the UID and PASSWORD must be coming from outside the program but from where!!??


----------



## elander (Aug 13, 2005)

Maybe if you fill us in on what client application you use, it would be easier to help you. Also, what database server are you using, and on what kind of system is it running (OS version)?


----------



## davidsc (Aug 15, 2005)

What I want to know is how I can define the UID and PASSWORD for a User DSN connection that I have configured with 'ODBC Setup PPC' (ODBC Data Source Admninistrator) on my MAC OS 9.2 machine. On a Windows PC you can do this via Data Sources (ODBC) in the Control Panel.


----------



## elander (Aug 15, 2005)

I still want to know what applications and versions you are using, there are a number of things that can go wrong, and they differ between versions.

My immediate guess is that you have a problem related to FileMaker 5 or later: you are trying to use ODBC in Excel, and FileMaker has installed crappy ODBC drivers and a version of ODBC Setup PPC that doesn't play nice with Office. Get version 3.0 instead of 3.11, remove the drivers that came with FileMaker and get new ones from an old Office '98 cd (where you can also find ODBC Setup PPC 3.0 I beleive). That should do it.

Oh, and the User ID goes into the last field on the "General" tab.


----------



## davidsc (Aug 15, 2005)

The application I am using is not public software. We have ODBC Configuration Manager (Intersolv ODBC 3.00 Component) on our MACs. There is no General tab provided through its UI. The ODBC driver we are using is ODBC SQL Server driver PPC Visigenic MS SQL Server 1.1. 
What I can't understand is how the one same program uses a different set of UID and PASSWORD which I don't seem to be able to access on the MAC.


----------



## elander (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, you've got me stumped. I was dead sure there was a "General" tab there, but I'm probably mistaken, its been a while since I ran OS 9.

I'd try another ODBC driver and setup if I where you, with a clearer user interface. Try one of these:
http://www.openlinksw.com/

If you don't have the option of entering UID and password in the ODBC config, maybe it's in the application itself, or it might be using the Macintosh user name?


----------



## davidsc (Aug 19, 2005)

I discovered that the application I am running uses its own preferences and therein the UID and PASSWORD are definable. I find however that I keep getting the error message '[Visigenic][ODBC MS SQL Server 6 Driver] Communication link failure' with error code 08S01.

The TRACE.LOG file generated by the ODBC Administrator has
UCHAR *      0x0eec3a24 ("08S01")
SDWORD *   0x0eec3aa4 (BADMEM)
UCHAR *      0x0eec3a24 (invalid string length)
SWORD        15012
SWORD *     0x0eec3aa4 (BADMEM)

Does this perhaps suggest I need to reinstall the ODBC driver? Or is it an issue because the SQL Server to which we are connecting is version 8 SP3?


----------



## davidsc (Sep 8, 2005)

Reinstalled the driver which is exactly the same as 2 other MACs where the ODBC connection works. On 2 MACs however I am sadly getting no database connection with my User DSN. What does the error message '[Visigenic][ODBC MS SQL Server 6 Driver] Communication link failure' with error code 08S01 indicate?


----------

